# Weather calling the shots



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Good read:

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=forums&module=post&section=post&do=new_post&f=87

Ralph


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

I can't get to the link you posted. It seems to be a link to make a new post. Can you re-post the link? I would like to read it if possible.


----------

